# Mailbox location



## mariourk (Nov 29, 2012)

I just added a new user. Now it turns out the mailbox is located in /var/mail. I really want this to be /home/username/.maildir. Just like everybody else. Does someone know how I can change that?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2012)

It's a little light on details. What are you using for mail? Maildir isn't standard so it's something that's installed afterwards.


----------



## mariourk (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm running *postfix* as my mailserver and *courier-imap* to access the mailboxes with imap. All the users and mailboxes are migrated from the previous server, that ran Linux. So, that's why I'm using .maildir. It's just an inheritance. But I actually like it that way, because I'm so used to it. So I rather keep it that way.


----------



## kpa (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.postfix.org/local.8.html, the mailbox delivery part.


----------



## Abriel (Dec 1, 2012)

It was a quite of time when I set up it, in:
/usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf

```
home_mailbox = .maildir/
```
You need setup courier-imap too, so in:
/usr/local/etc/courier-imap/imapd or
/usr/local/etc/courier-imap/pop3d

```
MAILDIRPATH=.maildir
```


----------



## mariourk (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry for the late response.

I had those configurations for postfix and courier, to use .maildir, in place already. After all, I'm using .maildir for some time now.

The reason I thought the mail was delivered to /var/mail, was that mutt was using this dir, by default. That set me on the wrong track. The actual reason the mail wasn't delivered, was that there was no .procmail file present in the home directory. :r


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2012)

Add it to /usr/share/skel so it gets automatically created next time you create a new user.


----------



## mariourk (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

